# Sandable filler for etched wood



## Hannison (Sep 27, 2016)

Good afternoon, I've been trying for the past week to come up with the best way to fill a large area of etched wood with a bright white and a clear filling with mixed success. I've tried everything from CA glue to polyester and polyurethane resin. 

I need something that I can sand flat so only my etching is filled and is flat with the surface of the wood. I've tried Alumilite but it bubbles like crazy out of a pressure pot and I have too many to make with a pressure pot. Castin Craft polyester resin is driving me insane. Sometimes it doesn't harden, almost never if I add pigment. I've tried resin from Lowes but it's not clear. Epoxy resin sets up but I can't sand it without it melting.

So to recap, I'd love advice on filling etched wood with something that can be clear for some pieces and bright white for others. I'd need it to be bubble free and smooth on the surface of the wood.

I'd sure appreciate some advice if anyone has any. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2016)

How deep is the etching? 

I do some engraved pens I hit with a black spray enamel and then sand back the top surface, Another option I'd maybe try would be Silmar 41. I cast it regularly without a pressure pot and it can be dyed/tinted. Pour into the area and after it sets sand it back flat?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2016)

One reason you may be having issues with a polyester resin is that if the etched areas are fairly thin you may not be getting enough thermal mass to cause it to cure, especially when diluted with pigments. I've always found the larger the resin mass, the faster it sets. Maybe try one of the tabletop resin kits out there?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hannison (Sep 27, 2016)

The detail is very small. The fiberglass resin from Lowe's sets 100% of the time. The castin craft is very temperamental which falls in line with the online reviews. You might be absolutely right though. 

I appreciate your reply, thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2016)

Hannison said:


> The detail is very small. The fiberglass resin from Lowe's sets 100% of the time. The castin craft is very temperamental which falls in line with the online reviews. You might be absolutely right though.
> 
> I appreciate your reply, thanks for taking the time.



If the Fiberglass resin sets 100% of the time I'd give Silmar 41 a try, It's behaved almost exactly like Fiberglass resin but is water clear. From the smell and the catalyst used I'd guess it's basically just a clear version of the polyester resin used for fiberglassing, also shrinks very little. Not sure how it's going to behave when tinted white but you might give US Composites a call and see if they happen to stock a white resin as well as the clear.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got a picture of what you are making?


----------



## Hannison (Sep 27, 2016)

So it's similar to these except the etching may be a bit smaller. These are all painted with latex paint, and while you can't tell from the picture, the painting is a bit recessed. The project I'm working on now requires that there are no recessed parts of the handle. I did try painting my current project, and when I put the clear resin over the top it almost instantly yellowed the paint.

I have ordered a gallon of Silmar 41 and have it coming via three day shipping but will need to continue to experiment in the mean time.


----------

